# How large SATA disks with ALI M5283? (solved)

## simvin76

Hello

I have just bought a used PCI SATA controller (ALI M5283) and will be buying two new disks shortly.

How large disk does the controller support? Or is it something that the OS handles?

I am choosing between 1 TB or 1,5 TB.

Take care

/SimonLast edited by simvin76 on Thu Oct 08, 2009 3:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

I know that a NTFS partition support only 2 TB, but for a ext3 or ext4, I don't know the limit.

----------

## Mike Hunt

ext3 -> 16 TB filesystem size limit, 2 TB file size limit

ext4 -> 1,048,576 TB filesystem size limit, 16 TB file size limit

----------

## d2_racing

So, you can buy any size that you want man  :Razz: 

----------

## simvin76

Thank you!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

